# Ebay Kleinanzeigen: Käufer aus England



## ... (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen einen Fatboy Sitzsack inziniert.
Nun hab ich von den Betrugsfällen gelesen, wie siehts aus?
Ich habe von einem Joseph Mooore (natürlich englische Mail) aus Dublin eine Mail erhalten und einige male mit ihm geschrieben. Er wollte ihn kaufen und ich habe ihm meine Bankdaten gegeben.

Meint Ihr er könne mein Konto leerräumen? Falls ja kann ich es mir von der Bank wiederholen? Bzw. staunieren lassen?

Zuerst bat er mir einen Scheck an, den ich verneinte ich möchte Vorkasse, er meinte es wäre kein Problem sobald überwiesen ist kommt ein Lieferant und holt es ab.

Meint Ihr es ist auch wieder soeine Masche?

LG


----------



## Teleton (8 Juli 2011)

> Meint Ihr er könne mein Konto leerräumen? Falls ja kann ich es mir von der Bank wiederholen


Theoretisch ja wenn er eine Lastschriftermächtigung behauptet oder Überweisungen fälscht (wobei Du es zurückbuchen kannst).
Bei Überweisungen könnte es sein, dass diese von einem "gehackten" Konto stammen und später rückgängig gemacht werden. Schecks können gefälscht/gestohlen sein und Wochen später zurückgebucht werden.
Warum kann der Abholer die Kohle nicht in bar übergeben?


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2011)

Ohne jetzt ins juristische abdriften zu wollen ...
... aber wenn einer einen Sitzsack kaufen will und den von einer Spedition (Vermutung) abholen lassen will
Da kostet doch der Transport doch mehr als der Sitzsack.
Mein Bauchsensor schlägt grad fürchterlich Alarm würde ich sagen


----------



## ... (8 Juli 2011)

Hey,

was meinst du mit heftigen Alarmglocken? Meinst mir kann zuhause was passieren?
Sowie Adresse und Bankdaten hat er, wobei ich aber bald hier nicht mehr wohnen werde.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2011)

Nö - Alarmglocken heißt daß an dem Geschäft was faul ist.
Wenn einer kommt und den Sitzsack mitnimmt und Dir echte Euros in die Hand drückt  - ok
Alles andere *nackenhaaraufstell*


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2011)

... schrieb:


> von einem Joseph Mooore aus Dublin eine Mail erhalten ... und ich habe ihm meine Bankdaten gegeben.
> 
> Meint Ihr er könne mein Konto leerräumen?


Genau anders herum wirds sein! Es kann passieren, dass du unerwartet eine Gutschrift (ruhig über ein paar tausend €) erhältst. Dann wird sich plötzlich jemand per eMail bei dir melden und dir erklären, dass das ein Versehen sei. Er wird dir anbieten, dass du den Betrag (natürlich abzüglich einem großzügigen "Dankeschönbetrag") auf ein anderes Konto überweist.

Nun gibt es zwei Varianten:

du bist doof und machst als s. g. Geldwäscher/Finanzagent, was der Anonymus sagt - kurz darauf wird die Polizei deine Wohnung stürmen und dir deinen Computer weg nehmen, die Bank kündigt dein Konto und will den Betrag dann trotzdem nochmal von dir haben und du hast ein Strafverfahren an der Backe weil auch fahrlässige Geldwäsche strafbar ist oder
du weist deine Bank an, den Betrag vollständig an den Absender zurück zu schicken und machst eine "Selbstanzeige" - aber als gutgläubiger Zeuge bitteschön!


----------

